# Great Nottingham Bike Ride.



## Cullin (18 Jan 2009)

Planning to join the Great Nottingham Bike Ride in June 2009, so far there will be 4 of us on Trikes (50 miles) and 3 on bikes (18 miles). This is just in our family, thousands turn up from all over.

I wonder home many of you will be attending. Trikes and Bikes.

Hope to meet you there.


----------



## gratts (18 Jan 2009)

Didn't know this existed, might well do it


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Jan 2009)

Sounds appealing but maybe a bit of a trek from here. What date is it?


----------



## marc-triker (19 Jan 2009)

Nottingham isn't to far away so depending on the dates. Who are the triker's if you don't mind me asking and where are they from?? i have a Trice Classic and N-ick has a Trice QNT.


----------



## Cullin (19 Jan 2009)

Looks like the date this year is 21st June 2009.
On ICE Q's Myself and my Son, Brother in law and his wife on Redmount Rollers, Sister in Law, her husband and my wife on DF bikes, Son is riding my wifes ICE Q, as she wants to ride with her sister on the 18 mile route.
This webite has some details and a link to Notts City Council site.
There is a camp site across the road from the water sports centre, should think booking a plot in advance maybe a good idea.
http://tinyurl.com/Notts-Bike-Ride

I have e-mailed Notts CC for more details.


----------



## gratts (19 Jan 2009)

Might put my name down for the 50 miler and build up fitness between now and then and see how well I can go 
The link to the NCC site - I can only find info on last years (2008) ride? Any idea what route the 50 mile would be?


----------



## Cullin (25 Jan 2009)

Hi Gratts,
Sorry it took a long time to reply, here is a link to one of the previous rides showing each route, I should think it will be the same, I have still not had a reply from the NCC bike ride e-mail I sent.
http://tiny.cc/RideMap
Cheers


----------



## marc-triker (29 Jan 2009)

oh no!!!!!!! the Nott's ride and the York weekend clash m8 so sadly i won't be able 2 attend both as planned......... we can still meet up n ride when ever you want......


----------



## Riding in Circles (29 Jan 2009)

I am planning on being at York.


----------



## Cullin (29 Jan 2009)

OK Marc,
Don't worry about not making the GNBR, I will give you a phone call on a Saturday if it ever gets warm enough for a Sunday ride to catch up with you and N-ck.

Catrike,
Thanks for the PM on the Static trainer, If it is suitable and price not too high, there may be two units to be had at this end.

Cheers to you both.


----------



## Cullin (1 Feb 2009)

Just had an e-mail reply from Hugh at Pedals, who wrote.
"I understand that the Great Notts Bike Ride this year will be on Sunday 21 June.
Entry forms are usually available online and in paper form (from libraries 
and cycle shops, and Trent Bridge House, West Bridgord) from late 
March/early April".
I hope this helps.


----------



## Redmountduo (7 Feb 2009)

Looking forward to the ride Bill, looks like a good trike turnout.


----------



## Cullin (7 Feb 2009)

Notts Council are looking at putting some upto date details on their website...
Should be a fun day out.


----------



## Cullin (1 Apr 2009)

This is the information so far on the Nottingham County Council website.
http://www.nottinghamshire.gov.uk/bikeride

*The* *2009* *Great Nottinghamshire Bike Ride* is scheduled to take place on *Sunday 21 June 2009*.
The ride is open to people of all ages and abilities and riders are encouraged to raise sponsorship while they ride.
Entry forms for the 2009 ride will be available in early April. If you would like an entry form posted or emailed to you please email:
bikeride@nottscc.gov.uk
There will be 18 and 50 mile rides as well as a longer sportive ride (about 75 miles). There will also be a lap challenge (at Holme Pierrepont) for less experienced riders. Details of the routes and sponsorship forms will be available in April.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (2 Apr 2009)

sent off for the form i'll check with her indoors when it arrives 
hope we can get a trike training ride in before June
Ian


----------



## markg0vbr (30 Apr 2009)

I will be there, with the trike


----------



## Joe24 (30 Apr 2009)

Ill be there on my fixed bike(dont have a bent) probably in full Sherwood CC kit. 
Ill look out for you all
(my light blue Langdale fixed, not the yellow one)


----------



## bonj2 (30 Apr 2009)

aye i'm going on this


----------



## markg0vbr (1 May 2009)

look for a chap with a kaiser Wilhelm wax moustache a six inch plated goatee beard, shaved head with a two foot plait like a chinese coolie.


----------



## stephen.1989 (15 Jun 2009)

Entry Date for Great Notts has been extended - entries now being accepted up until this Wednesday (17 June) at 12 midnight. Alternatively, you can sign up on the day.

To find out more, or download an entry form, visit www.nottinghamshire.gov.uk/bikeride

Hope to see some of you there!


----------

